# Ricky Davis Frustrations



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Do you think there are any teams in the NBA who would take this guy?

If he was bought out tomorrow, do you think anyone would even offer him a contract?

I mean, JR Rider played himself out of the league eventually. I think Ricky is on that career path.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

A lot of teams. He just needs to be a team with a strong leader and a strong coach.

He'd do well in say...Orlando...as the second option to T-mac.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

a lot of teams will want him. Yes he is selfish, but he is a young talented good player. He'd do good on a team like the bUlls. They need a sg/sf.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> a lot of teams will want him. Yes he is selfish, but he is a young talented good player. He'd do good on a team like the bUlls. They need a sg/sf.


We have enough selfish players.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh god. No he would not do well on the Bulls. We finally played a semi-unselfish game. The last thing we need is Ricky Davis taking the ball away from Rose and Crawford. We have our own selfish issues. Ricky Davis would be the absolute worst guy we could throw in the mix.

My question is, if he can't play with Lebron who is a pass first guy, what makes you think he could coexist with T-Mac who is shoot first?

But yeah if someone will take him, then the cavs need to get him on his way out of town. It doesn't even matter what you get back. Like a draft pick and cash would be fine.

David Wesley would be the perfect guy to put on this team next to Lebron.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rc


> mean, JR Rider played himself out of the league eventually. I think Ricky is on that career path


Ricky Davis does have five more guaranteed years left on his contract. Maybe five years from now he will play himself out of the league, but it won't be any time soon.


----------



## Keith Closs (May 13, 2003)

oops


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> We have enough selfish players.


so if he suddenly became available and could be had for a reasonable price, you wouldnt want him. Yes he's selfish, but he's still a good sg/sf which u guys need


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> so if he suddenly became available and could be had for a reasonable price, you wouldnt want him. Yes he's selfish, but he's still a good sg/sf which u guys need


Naw. He's not even that great of a defender. Crawford is better than Ricky Davis right now, and less selfish. When we move Crawford off the ball to the 2 we've got no need for Ricky Davis.

We could actually use a guy like JR Bremer a lot more than a guy like Ricky Davis.

Also I think Ricky is pretty much a straight 2. I don't think he's really big enough to be a 3 on a night in and night out basis. So if we had him, it would force Rose to play the 3 most of the time, and Rose is better at the 1 or 2.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

In my opinion, Ricky will thrive when we run the ball. In the sacramento and pheonix games, he looked great. In the portland and denver games, he looked bad. He often forces his pullup, which is unstoppable, when he could take it all the way to the rim. I also feel that we need to go back to having Lebron handle the ball more. When he doesnt have the ball, he just stands around and the offense becomes very stagnent resulting in Ricky D getting the ball late in the shotclock and having no choice but to shoot the pull up. I think everything will go smoothly one we get a few wins under our belt.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Whats has happened to get people so upset with Ricky again? While I don't think he is the ideal teammate, I would still be more concerned with Miles than Ricky. Maybe I missed something. I think people overreact to these individual games.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

he's close to a triple double against indy. you gotta give these kids some time to gel.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Im a Portland fan and Id trade Bonzi for Ricky in a millisecond.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like they play better with Lebron as the primary perimeter scorer and Ricky distributing it.

Too bad they lost again.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

What about the Nets? Would that be a good fit for Davis?
Cleveland trades: SF Ricky Davis (20.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.6 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: SF Richard Jefferson (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.0 minutes) 
SF Rodney Rogers (7.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 19.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.9 ppg, +5.4 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

New Jersey trades: SF Richard Jefferson (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.0 minutes) 
SF Rodney Rogers (7.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 1.6 apg in 19.2 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SF Ricky Davis (20.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 5.5 apg in 79 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.9 ppg, -5.4 rpg, and +1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Now I dont know if either team would do this, but it works on RealGM. :yes:


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> What about the Nets? Would that be a good fit for Davis?
> Cleveland trades: SF Ricky Davis (20.6 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 5.5 apg in 39.6 minutes)
> Cleveland receives: SF Richard Jefferson (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 2.5 apg in 36.0 minutes)
> ...


The cavs if they are going to trade will either get a point guard or big man. They dont want to keep there log jam at 2/3.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

They have three PG!!! James is a PG if you haven't noticed.


----------

